# The HATE thread



## Waxwing (May 4, 2007)

People, places, things or ideas which you hate. 

I HATE Food network moron Sandra Lee. What is that style of locution? Why do you draw out words? Is it because you think they sound cute? They don't. You sound like a moron. Bllllack pepper. NO. 

Why do you pronounce fantastic as though it were spelled "fintastic"? It isn't. 

I hate you, Sandra Lee.


----------



## supersoup (May 4, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> People, places, things or ideas which you hate.
> 
> I HATE Food network moron Sandra Lee. What is that style of locution? Why do you draw out words? Is it because you think they sound cute? They don't. You sound like a moron. Bllllack pepper. NO.
> 
> ...



ditto.

'you are absolutely going to llllllllllllllllllooooove this dish.'

no i won't. it's a taco seasoning packet, some yogurt, shredded cheese and half a can of cream of mushroom soup. who eats that garbage?!


----------



## Waxwing (May 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> ditto.
> 
> 'you are absolutely going to llllllllllllllllllooooove this dish.'
> 
> no i won't. it's a taco seasoning packet, some yogurt, shredded cheese and half a can of cream of mushroom soup. who eats that garbage?!


 
(I love soup SO MUCH.) 

And she breaks her sentences in strange places. 

"I'm just going to put a burger.........on my bun." WHAT? Why do you speak that way? Kill yourself immediately. 

And you're right, she doesn't cook. Why does she have a show??? WHY? The other day she said "pico de gallo is Spanish relish." ARGH! 

Come one, come all to the hate thread, and vent about those things which chap your hide.


----------



## supersoup (May 4, 2007)

something else i hate.

management that has no clue what the fuck they are doing. at work, all the corporate way overpaid management is there, as we are setting up a new store...and I had to show THEM how to merchandise two departments today. i don't even merchandise!!! my job is with the computers and all the equipment!!

fucking dolts.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> something else i hate.
> 
> management that has no clue what the fuck they are doing. at work, all the corporate way overpaid management is there, as we are setting up a new store...and I had to show THEM how to merchandise two departments today. i don't even merchandise!!! my job is with the computers and all the equipment!!
> 
> fucking dolts.



You're so cute when you're mad... Or maybe you're just cute. 

and Waxwing is about to hit one thousannnnnnnnnddddd!!!!!


----------



## ActionPif (May 4, 2007)

I absolutely hatehatehatedespisehate when people judge me for how I look, specifically in "bad" pictures of me. Look, it's just disrespectful to chastise pictures of me and say, "Oh, that's not you, silly person" as if the reality of my visible apperance is too gruesome and instigates too visceral a reaction for people to even accept it.







I mean, sure, it's certainly not my best smile by any stretch, and my mascara is a little off, but the "Jay Leno" chin comments I get throw any semblance of playfulness over the edge into the gorge of malcontent and skull-drudging self-pity.

ETA: And that is a very, very deep gorge.


----------



## BBWTexan (May 4, 2007)

I hate that this thead didn't exist until now.

But even more so I HATE when businesses use "cute" spellings. You know, stuff like Kwik Kar Lube or some such nonsense as that. I instantly boycott any business that does shit like that.

No wonder freaking kids can't spell these days.


----------



## Waxwing (May 4, 2007)

But you look so genuine! That's what I really appreciate about you. I would hate being judged too!

I thought I would clarify that this differs from the random complaints thread because that's for things that could make you angry, but also could make you sad, or frustrated. 

This is for pure seething hatred.


----------



## Risible (May 4, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> I mean, sure, it's certainly not my best smile by any stretch, and my mascara is a little off, but the "Jay Leno" chin comments I get throw any semblance of playfulness over the edge into the gorge of malcontent and skull-drudging self-pity.



Your mascara's fine, hon. But the eyeliner? :huh:  


Actually, Waxy, I hate the idea of hating something.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 4, 2007)

I think the retail sector in general tends to be a touch "moron heavy".

I did it for about six months and turned into the biggest misanthrope on the planet. I seriously hated every customer just for their willingness to enter the store and mabye make me talk to them. I remember this one transvestite guy who kept threatening to sue the store if i wouldn't let him try clothes on in the women's fitting room. I was like "You can try on or wear or buy whatever you fucking want, but you're still a man and you can't go in the women's fitting room cause all the women don't want a guy in there, OK???"

I hate moths. A lot. I am totally scared of them.

Also, hot weather.

After I read Texan's post, I also remembered that I hate how most kids are being raised today and how when I was a kid, if any randome adult saw you do shit you weren't supposed to do, the adult could reprimand you because the global rule was like older person=pseudo parent when parents were not around. Just because they were older. Now it's like if you talk to a kid and say, like, "Don't touch my laptop you little germfactory" the parents would go batshit.


----------



## Waxwing (May 4, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> After I read Texan's post, I also remembered that I hate how most kids are being raised today and how when I was a kid, if any randome adult saw you do shit you weren't supposed to do, the adult could reprimand you because the global rule was like older person=pseudo parent when parents were not around. Just because they were older. Now it's like if you talk to a kid and say, like, "Don't touch my laptop you little germfactory" the parents would go batshit.



I still do that, because I HATE loud children. I never yelled and screamed in public. NEVER. And it wasn't that my mom was strict, but that I was raised to have some damned class (which has long since vanished).

I HATE the kids who use the stupid walkie talkie feature on their phones. Guess what? NOBODY CARES ABOUT WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY. The little chirping alert noise and you screaming into the bottom of your phone does not make us think you're cool. We want you to shut up.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 4, 2007)

ANIME. I HATE ANIME.

I really wish I could elaborate on it, but when I've had a shitty day and all I wanna do is come home and watch me some Cartoon Network and it's like .. some 5hr block of anime instead, it's like being bludgeoned with a suck hammer or somethin. 

I usually just tolerate everything else.


----------



## elle camino (May 4, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I hate you, Sandra Lee.


one word:
_tablescape._


----------



## Esme (May 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> one word:
> _tablescape._



I've said it before 'round here, and I'll say it again: "Kitchen Bimbo Barbie"


----------



## Tooz (May 4, 2007)

She's always making those drinks...maybe she's a boozer.

HEY GUYS, THIS IS A WONDERFUL DRINK. I JUST HAD AN ENTIRE BOTTLE OF IT!


----------



## Waxwing (May 4, 2007)

Tooz said:


> She's always making those drinks...maybe she's a boozer.
> 
> HEY GUYS, THIS IS A WONDERFUL DRINK. I JUST HAD AN ENTIRE BOTTLE OF IT!



YES. The way she says "cocktail time!" with that kind of psychotic glee....
*shudder*


----------



## Tina (May 4, 2007)

I hate hate.



ActionPif said:


> I absolutely hatehatehatedespisehate when people judge me for how I look, specifically in "bad" pictures of me. Look, it's just disrespectful to chastise pictures of me and say, "Oh, that's not you, silly person" as if the reality of my visible apperance is too gruesome and instigates too visceral a reaction for people to even accept it.



I was going to compliment you on your bright blue eyes, Action, but I see that your nose and mouth are blue, too. My compliment to your photo then is that you are color-coordinated!


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 4, 2007)

Clowns!

Clowns are nothing but ultimate evil. They want to be the dominate species on the planet and they will destroy us all to make it happen! 

DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL!DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL!DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL!DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL! DESTROY US ALL!


----------



## Waxwing (May 4, 2007)

I wish I knew how Jack feels about clowns. 


:happy:


----------



## Tooz (May 4, 2007)

I hate people who can't take the time to type coherently. I don't care if you don't cap or punctuate, but for the love of GOD, PLEASE make sentences! I do NOT want to see copious, easily-avoidable typos and a wall of text all connected by varying lengths of "..........."


----------



## FreeThinker (May 4, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I hate people who can't take the time to type coherently. I don't care if you don't cap or punctuate, but for the love of GOD, PLEASE make sentences! I do NOT want to see copious, easily-avoidable typos and a wall of text all connected by varying lengths of "..........."



Nice post.


----------



## Red (May 4, 2007)

Gets

on

my

tits

big

Time.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 4, 2007)

I hate when bigots (Racists, Fat Haters, to name a few) think that because I have a differeing opinion (Or if it simply a middle view like equality for example), my point has no value, and is flawed from the beginning.

"If you concede that Joy is obese but not unhealthy, you're a fucking idiot."
Ummm... If the Doctor has to do tests to make a conclusion, what makes your disgust at the site of fat anymore valid? Last time I checked that was bigotry, which has no scientific value. I guess I'm just a stupid teenager though.

I do, however, think it's funny when they can't think of a point to refute, and simply insult:
"Fat looser. go back to eating KFC."
"Hey Mr. Bigot!! Guess what? I'm thin!!! Nice generalization!!!"
The first guy made the claim that I never took Anatomy (And because I have a differing opinion on the subject of weight, that it negates my ability in every other topic in Anatomy), because apparently what the media says is always correct. Pfft... It's hard to believe the first guy is 37, and the second guy is 29.

I finally got the second guy to shut up with some help though.  

1. I hate people that say same the same crap about what I do:
"Jon does Tae Kwon Do and Capoeira!! Watch out, or he'll kick your ass!!!"
Right... because I'm bent on beating everyone to death. It's self defense for christ sake! I'm not the new personfication of death!! Get a life!! I tell one person that asks, and everyone finds out.  
2. I hate people from arts like Jujutsu and Muay Thai that claim their arts are supreme, and every other art bites wind. They generally base their assumptions off of nothing too. "It's better because my sensei said so."  

It's about training style, experience, application, and the person using the techniques: not the art!!
"OMG LYKE JUJUTSU IS GR8!! TAE KWON DO MCDOJO IS TEH GHEY!!! CAPOEIRA IS WORSE!! IT WUD NEVA WERK IN A STREET SETTING!!"
Oh!! Is that cancer? No! It's my foot in your jaw!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2007)

I'm sure there is someone on these boards that just hates how happy and cheerful my posts are, and just hates my funny avatars.

So go ahead.. Hate me!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 4, 2007)

NAGGERS! 

oh and I second the awful grammar and typing issues. Of course, I can't mention this on the off chance I'll make a grammatical error in the process.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 4, 2007)

Electronic car fobs... yes they are convenient, you don't have to risk spraining your wrist while turning a key to open doors, but I constantly set off the *&%#@ panic button because I have so many keys!

I also really dislike Kirstie Alley. I don't hate her, because I think that is a harsh word to use towards other human beings and living things. I do think she is low class, no talent wank fodder for loosers though... I liked her better when she was plump, but that's not saying very much.

fa_man_stan


----------



## stan_der_man (May 4, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm sure there is someone on these boards that just hates how happy and cheerful my posts are, and just hates my funny avatars.
> 
> So go ahead.. Hate me!



Kelly LeBrock also annoys me....


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 4, 2007)

I'm sensing a lot of hate in this room... I hate conflict. Well, most of the time, anyway. "Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate... leads to suffering!"

I also hate people who change swear words, even just one letter, just so they don't actually type the word. Everyone knows what $HIT, [email protected], H311 and D0nk3yballz mean. Just say it. It's like flicking someone off with your pinkie.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2007)

Oh my! Waxwing......

Someone asked.... hehehehe :batting: 

Here goes:

*Barbara Walters 
*That retarded woman yacking show The View- except for Rosie O'Donnell because I know how badly she pisses everyone off 
*My local idiotic recipe loving carpet advertising news
*Being stuck in a drive thru
*Being at a red light next to a car playing LOUD music that I cant drown out and they are playing music I don't like 
*The Bush Administration
*Lifetime Television
*Formulaic chick flicks that other people won't stop yapping about 
*Sports
*Sports on my TV
*people loving sports 
*People talking about sports in droves for a LONG TIME when I have no one else to talk about something else with
*Fishing shows
*Home shopping channels
*Country music (mostly) and country music radio stations
*Religious shows or radio stations
*Local DJs that think their opinions mean something
*Big souped up trucks and the people that drive them 
*The cost of things
*Things advertised "on sale" yet are still unreasonably priced due to over-inflated pricing to begin with
*people that think they know everything and feel smug about it
*teens that think they know everything and feel smug about it
*assholes in general
*stupid dogs that yap all night
*people that bring their dogs into chess club and let them crap on the floor
*men that hate women
*men that claim to love women yet still hate them obviously
* men that think their penis should be of the upmost importance to everyone
* abusive losers that think the world owes them something
* whiny arseholes that think the world owes them something
*employers that think they are doing you a favor to say you have to "earn that raise" when you know they hand out ten cent raises each year
*people handing out "advice" on a matter of which they know nothing
*people who presume
*people who push me
*people that whine when I push them back harder
*people that make excuses for their bad behaviors
*people that can dish it out yet can't take it
*people that hate everything like I do 
*people that presume I share their prejudices
*slow, stupid people
*people that hate me when I am slow and stupid 
*women who loudly talk about their periods or PMS in public
*people who presume that I want to eat that because I'm fat
*women that hold other women back with ignorant attitudes about women
*people that want me to do something for them yet never want to give me enough information to do the task
*people that ask to "borrow" money yet never pay it back
*people who live off of others and then whine that they "need" money
*people that have so much to feel fortunate for yet always seem to whine and complain
*people that call me a friend yet do nothing but tell me their problems


**I have more but will post them for your reading pleasure later Lucky :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm sensing a lot of hate in this room... I hate conflict. Well, most of the time, anyway. "Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate... leads to suffering!"
> 
> I also hate people who change swear words, even just one letter, just so they don't actually type the word. Everyone knows what $HIT, [email protected], H311 and D0nk3yballz mean. Just say it. It's like flicking someone off with your pinkie.



What the f**k are you talking about???????????


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Kelly LeBrock also annoys me....



I hate her too 

ALMOST as badly as Barbara Walters- but not quite...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

Oh, on a more positive note......... I <3 the hate thread :kiss2:  :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> People, places, things or ideas which you hate.
> 
> I HATE Food network moron Sandra Lee. What is that style of locution? Why do you draw out words? Is it because you think they sound cute? They don't. You sound like a moron. Bllllack pepper. NO.
> 
> ...




Sandra Lee is a biatchhhhhhhhhhhhh


who is she, btw?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ANIME. I HATE ANIME.
> 
> I really wish I could elaborate on it, but when I've had a shitty day and all I wanna do is come home and watch me some Cartoon Network and it's like .. some 5hr block of anime instead, it's like being bludgeoned with a suck hammer or somethin.
> 
> I usually just tolerate everything else.



Yeah, anime sucks too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I hate people who can't take the time to type coherently. I don't care if you don't cap or punctuate, but for the love of GOD, PLEASE make sentences! I do NOT want to see copious, easily-avoidable typos and a wall of text all connected by varying lengths of "..........."




post pixors plz kthx


----------



## ripley (May 5, 2007)

Broken legs that ruin your trip and just plain suck.


----------



## Blackjack (May 5, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Oh!! Is that cancer? No! It's my foot in your jaw!!!



I know this is a thread for hate, but goddamn do I love this line.


----------



## supersoup (May 5, 2007)

i hate when brothers are rude and knock the radishes you are trying to sprout off the windowsill and kill them.


----------



## Lovelyone (May 5, 2007)

I have telephone hate. I hate when people call YOU on the phone but dont say anything. I also hate when people say "Call you right back" and don't do so. 

I hate that ice cream from Dairy Queen melts before you can get it home.

I hate any foods that are green ('cept pistachios) 

I hate that the manufacturers of panty hose can't make panty hose that fit thick thighs.


----------



## Tooz (May 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *Sports
> *people loving sports
> *People talking about sports in droves for a LONG TIME when I have no one else to talk about something else with



Sorry.

Wait, no, I'm not. Hockey is great.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> I have telephone hate. I hate when people call YOU on the phone but dont say anything. I also hate when people say "Call you right back" and don't do so.



I constantly talk- to anyone anywhere, yet don't ask me to talk in the phone - I hate the phone :doh:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What the f**k are you talking about???????????



I hate hate HATE knowing that I just fell for that, and was actually worried I confused/pissed you off... :blush: Someday I'll learn....

Just in case, I'm sorry.


----------



## Butterbelly (May 5, 2007)

I hate tomatoes...HATE them with a passion. I don't want them touching my food or anywhere near it.

I also hate it when people call me while in the middle of cooking or eating dinner. This happens on almost a nightly basis anymore, and it's becoming more and more annoying. Plus...most of the time they call me without any reason to call...just wanted to say "hi." Well, that's great, but you called me last night just to say "hi."


----------



## Paw Paw (May 5, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> I think the retail sector in general tends to be a touch "moron heavy".
> 
> I did it for about six months and turned into the biggest misanthrope on the planet. I seriously hated every customer just for their willingness to enter the store and mabye make me talk to them. I remember this one transvestite guy who kept threatening to sue the store if i wouldn't let him try clothes on in the women's fitting room. I was like "You can try on or wear or buy whatever you fucking want, but you're still a man and you can't go in the women's fitting room cause all the women don't want a guy in there, OK???"
> 
> ...




Yep! I hate that I can't whoop the neighbor's kids. And they don't either. 

When I was a kid I got at least three a day. Two from the neighborhood, and one when I got home. My son will discipline random children in public. If you are ever telling you child to stop doing something, but he won't, and some 250 lb. 5'10" black guy walks over and smacks the back of his head. Say hi. That is my boy!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 5, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> I also hate it when people call me while in the middle of cooking or eating dinner. This happens on almost a nightly basis anymore, and it's becoming more and more annoying. Plus...most of the time they call me without any reason to call...just wanted to say "hi." Well, that's great, but you called me last night just to say "hi."



LOL I hate that too. But even more if a friend calls and I say Ive just sat down to eat and they just keep talking!! HOW rude is that!

I also hate when some phones me and I tell them Im chatting online and they just keep talking!! WHY do people think that phone beats internet, like scissors beats paper? 

Mostly though, I hate on tv/radio when people make slurping, crunching, or chomping eating sounds!!!!!!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHH. There is an advert on just now for crunchy nut cornflakes and a woman and her son are crunching during a movie at the cinema. Everyone does shhhhhhhh and she smirks and keeps on crunching!!! I'm a peaceful person but I could stab her to death!! WHY do advertisers think we will want to buy their product when we've had to listen to grossly magnified crunching sounds, its HORRIBLE.

(yes I know they are irritations not real "hate", but Im guessing thats what everything on here is.)


----------



## Butterbelly (May 5, 2007)

My best friend will call me up on a moment's notice and want me to help him with something. Usually, this isn't a problem. But when I call him out (days in advance) and ask him to attend a function with me, or go out to dinner with me on a certain night...it's usually "no, I can't...I'm busy that night baking cookies with my mother." It's ALWAYS something with his mother....gahhhhhh. I wish he'd grow up!


----------



## Blackjack (May 5, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> My best friend will call me up on a moment's notice and want me to help him with something. Usually, this isn't a problem. But when I call him out (days in advance) and ask him to attend a function with me, or go out to dinner with me on a certain night...it's usually "no, I can't...I'm busy that night baking cookies with my mother." It's ALWAYS something with his mother....gahhhhhh. I wish he'd grow up!



But a boy's best friend is his mother!


----------



## chocolate desire (May 5, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> I hate that this thead didn't exist until now.
> 
> But even more so I HATE when businesses use "cute" spellings. You know, stuff like Kwik Kar Lube or some such nonsense as that. I instantly boycott any business that does shit like that.
> 
> No wonder freaking kids can't spell these days.


On my way to the airport yesterday I seen a beauty shop with the name *Curl Up and Dye*.
now even you have to admit thats cute lol


----------



## Butterbelly (May 5, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> But a boy's best friend is his mother!



I don't mind him being close to his mother...but geez. This is on the borderline of absurdity. 

What man goes and knits with his mother, bakes cookies with his mother, irons all of her clothes, helps her with her hair and makeup, if it's NOT gay?


----------



## chocolate desire (May 5, 2007)

I hate when I am out in public and a kid says"Wow she is FAT" or "Look mom at that fat lady" and the mom goes into a speech right then and there about how thats not polite and then everyone within hearing distance can stare. I once had my son that was 4 at the time make a comment about a man that had been badly burnt.I leaned down and said its not nice to stare or point at people. And later when we was in our car I told him it was wrong to say things such as he did beause the man could not help how he looked and saying things might make him feel bad.
Kids will be kids but how the adult handle it makes all the diffrence.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> something else i hate.
> 
> management that has no clue what the fuck they are doing. at work, all the corporate way overpaid management is there, as we are setting up a new store...and I had to show THEM how to merchandise two departments today. i don't even merchandise!!! my job is with the computers and all the equipment!!
> 
> fucking dolts.



I <3 clueless management. Though I hate them too. Half the time, they are job security....unfortunately, the other half of the time, you get blamed/canned for their d-baggery. And that's just wrong. DAMN THE MAN!!!!! DAMN HIM!!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (May 5, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> People, places, things or ideas which you hate.
> 
> I HATE Food network moron Sandra Lee. What is that style of locution? Why do you draw out words? Is it because you think they sound cute? They don't. You sound like a moron. Bllllack pepper. NO.
> 
> ...



I love Waxy's hate thread. There, I said it. It appeals to the baser emotions in my life.:bow:


----------



## Ample Pie (May 5, 2007)

a partial list:

Beets
Charles Grodin
UB40
Shiny people
Nouget
Circles in a repeating pattern
Flat paint
Bugs
Conservative politics
Canasta
Madonna
Jewel
Spousal/Partner Abuse
Sodomy laws
Phil Collins
Simply Red
Creed
Evanescence
Foo Fighters
Queens of the Stone Age
Dave Grohl
Edward Norton
Seinfeld
Dishonesty
Violence
Nazism
Racism
Homophobia
Genocide
Ethnic Cleansing
Racial Profiling
Sexism
Sizism
Girlfriend by Avril Lavigne
The fact that the old farts in Marilyn Manson have the unmitigated gall to sing "we're disposable teens..." What twats.
People who describe themselves as "liking to have fun." Duh, who doesn't?
The whole American system of credit and debt
Cheese on broccoli
Malevolent gossip
Wishy-washiness
Two facedness
Jimmy Buffett
The 'pro-life' movement
Opera cream
Tomato soup
Vegetable soup
Pepsi
Disney
Applebea's
Looney Toons
Revenge
Euchre partners who lead trump on STD
Ska
Food sex
Vindictiveness
Natalie Cole
U2/Bono
Courtney Love
Florida
Reba McEntire
Bush
Non-consensual sex in all its forms
Ben Stiller
Aisha Tyler


----------



## TCUBOB (May 5, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> I hate that this thead didn't exist until now.
> 
> But even more so I HATE when businesses use "cute" spellings. You know, stuff like Kwik Kar Lube or some such nonsense as that. I instantly boycott any business that does shit like that.
> 
> No wonder freaking kids can't spell these days.



I believe that "Ye Olde ______ Shoppe" should be doused in gasoline and torched on site. I hate that. It's not quite "Karl's Kwickie Kopy," but it's related.....and should be destroyed!!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (May 5, 2007)

Red said:


> Gets
> 
> on
> 
> ...



Well, if you're looking for volunteers.....

<rim shot!>

Sorry, that was totally a hanging curveball, Red.....I couldn't lay off that pitch....:blush:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 5, 2007)

Hmm, just thought I'd throw in that I hate Robin Williams. 

With every ounce of my being.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I hate hate HATE knowing that I just fell for that, and was actually worried I confused/pissed you off... :blush: Someday I'll learn....
> 
> Just in case, I'm sorry.




LOL- no no I'm sorry for causing the worry

it's tongue in cheek when I use this  

It was all a joke


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> a partial list:
> 
> Beets
> Charles Grodin
> ...




Oh dear me.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 5, 2007)

I hate when people don't know the first thing about a topic, yet they will argue and argue and argue like they are scholars on the topic, and you could show them sworn papers, encyclopedias, documented studies, and they still won't admit they are wrong....

Oh, and Dane Cook. I see all this hype about him a while ago, so I watch a comedy special of his on TV, a half hour into the show and I'm still waiting for a punchline. He just annoys me.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 5, 2007)

.....pennies. I HATE pennies. And yes, I think I would rather pay more. I DON'T need pennies!!!!! 

And I hate places that claim that exact change takes longer. There is a restaurant near me with a drive-thru that makes this claim. Guess what? I don't give a fuck, it's legal U. S. currency, and you CAN'T FUCKING STOP ME FROM GIVING YOU BACK THE FUCKING PENNIES THAT YOU ARE TRYING TO STICK ME WITH, YOU GODDAMN COCKSUCKING MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MEAN REALLY, YOUR HEAD IS SO FAR UP YOUR ASS THAT IT STICKS OUT YOUR NECK LIKE A NORMAL FUCKING HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Um, that last part? It also applies to my my jefe piquena (sic). And yes, I know that I can't spell in ANY of the languages I speak. I'm at least tri-ignorant. 

View attachment pennies.gif


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> UB40- I won tickets to their concert a long time ago- yeah they suck- we left early
> 
> Shiny people- yeah eff them
> 
> ...



I hate being channeled- WHY CAN'T *I* BE THE BIGGEST HATER HERE?????????????????????


----------



## Ample Pie (May 5, 2007)

anyone who'd "do" Edward Norton.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> .....pennies. I HATE pennies. And yes, I think I would rather pay more. I DON'T need pennies!!!!!
> 
> And I hate places that claim that exact change takes longer. There is a restaurant near me with a drive-thru that makes this claim. Guess what? I don't give a fuck, it's legal U. S. currency, and you CAN'T FUCKING STOP ME FROM GIVING YOU BACK THE FUCKING PENNIES THAT YOU ARE TRYING TO STICK ME WITH, YOU GODDAMN COCKSUCKING MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MEAN REALLY, YOUR HEAD IS SO FAR UP YOUR ASS THAT IT STICKS OUT YOUR NECK LIKE A NORMAL FUCKING HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Um, that last part? It also applies to my my jefe piquena (sic). And yes, I know that I can't spell in ANY of the languages I speak. I'm at least tri-ignorant.



Yeah, I hate people that have their heads permanently lodged up their asses too but I love the opportunity to tell them that


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> anyone who'd "do" Edward Norton.



LMAO 

I <3 Rebecca


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 5, 2007)

Just to screw things up cos I feel like it hehe, I LOVE UB40!!!! Ive seen them three times in concert from 1981 on and they are FAB! In fact I'm listening to Higher Ground right now!

Rant over, normal hating can be resumed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Just to screw things up cos I feel like it hehe, I LOVE UB40!!!! Ive seen them three times in concert from 1981 on and they are FAB! In fact I'm listening to Higher Ground right now!
> 
> Rant over, normal hating can be resumed.



I should have taken you to the concert instead.......


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 5, 2007)

oh and above and beyond everything, seriously.

Unrequited love. 

*shudder*


----------



## Ample Pie (May 5, 2007)

When asked what I'd do about the scourge of Simply Red and UB40, I told my best friend I'd like to tie them all together, set them on fire, then grind them up and feed them to a cow, grind the cow up and feed it to a shark.

I'm not sure that's really feasible, but there you go.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

I SOOOOO EFFING HATE THAT I CAN'T REP WAXWING FOR MAKING THIS FUN THREAD THAT I LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


**I will love anyone that reps her for me :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> When asked what I'd do about the scourge of Simply Red and UB40, I told my best friend I'd like to tie them all together, set them on fire, then grind them up and feed them to a cow, grind the cow up and feed it to a shark.
> 
> I'm not sure that's really feasible, but there you go.



That would be worse for the cows than mad cow disease.....

but I'm fond of the setting them on fire business....


----------



## Ample Pie (May 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That would be worse for the cows than mad cow disease.....
> 
> but I'm fond of the setting them on fire business....



Yeah, I had to rethink the whole plan, because I have a serious soft-spot for sharks and shark preservation. It was just a passing thought.

On that note, I HATE shark fin soup.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

I hate losing at poker- but love that I won $60 from those f*ckers last night
hehehehehehhehehehehe

I ~hate~ it for them


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

I hate that I have to go now but adieu


Love to Waxwing, Rebecca and Katy


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i hate when brothers are rude and knock the radishes you are trying to sprout off the windowsill and kill them.


 
Your radishes have been killed?? I HATE THAT!  



BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hmm, just thought I'd throw in that I hate Robin Williams.
> 
> With every ounce of my being.


 
Me too, man. Me too. 

On that same topic, I HATE famous characters named Robin. Yes, that's my name. But NO I don't steal from the rich and give to the poor, and NO I am not Batman's sidekick. 

You know what else I hate? I hate people who leave their newspapers in the subway. It's just rude. BUT if you're gonna leave it there, why did you REMOVE THE CROSSWORD puzzle? Don't you know that I forgot my ipod and I need something to do? GRrrr. 

I do NOT hate that my hate thread is so loved.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 5, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> What man goes and knits with his mother, bakes cookies with his mother, irons all of her clothes, helps her with her hair and makeup, if it's NOT gay?



"There once was a man named Oedipus Rex;
You may have heard about his wierd complex.
His name appears in Freud's index,
'Cause he looooooved his mother!"
-Tom Lehrer


----------



## supersoup (May 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> a partial list:
> 
> soup



 

saddies.


----------



## supersoup (May 5, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> oh and above and beyond everything, seriously.
> 
> Unrequited love.
> 
> *shudder*



this is me right now------>  because i TOTALLY know what you mean.

*kicks dirt*


----------



## Tina (May 5, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> I hate when I am out in public and a kid says"Wow she is FAT" or "Look mom at that fat lady" and the mom goes into a speech right then and there about how thats not polite and then everyone within hearing distance can stare. I once had my son that was 4 at the time make a comment about a man that had been badly burnt.I leaned down and said its not nice to stare or point at people. And later when we was in our car I told him it was wrong to say things such as he did beause the man could not help how he looked and saying things might make him feel bad.
> Kids will be kids but how the adult handle it makes all the diffrence.


I agree that how the adult handles it makes all the difference. I prefer that the parent/adult right then and there says something to the effect of, "yes, there are fat people and skinny people and everything in-between. We are all different and there's nothing wrong with that."

I was at the store one time in a little town I used to live in. The store was tiny, with two checkout lanes. I was approaching one when a child of perhaps 4 or 5 was in the cart, as his mother was standing there writing a check or something. He said, "Look, that lady is fat!" The mother started saying, "That's not nice to say..." when I cut in and said, "Yes, I'm fat. There are fat people just like there are thin people, because we are all meant to be different. There is nothing wrong or bad about being fat."

The mother then looked at me and said, "I'm sorry. I don't know why I said that. He has an aunt, my sister, who is large and he just loves her like crazy." She realized that by shushhing him, she was confirming that there is something wrong with fat people, and that's why we shouldn't talk about them (us).

IMO, the only thing the child should be taught is that it is rude to point and stare at people, no matter who they are or why. In my mind, teaching children that there are differences all over the world and that it's a good thing.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 5, 2007)

My initial reaction is to hate hate, but the fact is that there are little things that I find extremely annoying...so thanks for the cathartic thread, Waxy. 

I've griped about these before, but I still get very annoyed by them (can you say "dead horse"? Yeah, I thought so ): your instead of you're, then instead of than, and vice versa, and other common mistakes that some people seem to do on purpose. The laziness of typing things like "u" instead of "you". It's only two more letters, and it DOESN'T make you look cool. Other language shortcuts that are so common these days, especially on the internet, that are insults to the language, in my opinion. 

People who get paid to talk (tv news, radio) and have no concept of enunciation and don't take the time to learn correct pronunciations for common words, and talk like they have marbles in their mouth. 

Nancy Grace and other foaming-at-the-mouth media types.

Janice Dickinson.

Randy Jackson's constant "Yo dog!" and other phrases that he seems to think are cool signature lines. They're not. They're stupid and annoying.


----------



## Chimpi (May 5, 2007)

Interesting thread...

I Hate:

Keanu Reaves' acting 'abilities' (for lack of a better term)
Having an erect penis in the morning due to having to go to the bathroom so bad
Vampires (more specifically, mosquitos)
George Bush
McAfee Anti-Virus Protection Suite
Florida heat and humidity
Employers that support workers that do not do anything (to a very literal extent)
*Justin Timberlake*


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I've griped about these before, but I still get very annoyed by them (can you say "dead horse"? Yeah, I thought so ): your instead of you're, then instead of than, and vice versa, and other common mistakes that some people seem to do on purpose. The laziness of typing things like "u" instead of "you". It's only two more letters, and it DOESN'T make you look cool. Other language shortcuts that are so common these days, especially on the internet, that are insults to the language, in my opinion.


 
THANK YOU. It really is intolerable. In fact yesterday I was rereading Strunk & White's Elements of Style, and I realized how grateful I am that my mom had me read that book from (literally) age 7 up. It's essential.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 5, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> YOUR HEAD IS SO FAR UP YOUR ASS THAT IT STICKS OUT YOUR NECK LIKE A NORMAL FUCKING HEAD!



I hate laughing with a mouthful of scalding hot tea.

I do, however, like laughing.

And scalding hot tea.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *people that ask to "borrow" money yet never pay it back



I heard a saying once that you might like:



*If you lend someone twenty dollars and never see them again, it was probably worth it.*​
:bow:


----------



## krystalltuerme (May 5, 2007)

People who assume that just because you drive a truck means that you're free to help them move. NO GODDAMMIT I HAVE A LIFE!


----------



## Zandoz (May 5, 2007)

The only things that come to mind are management types who got their job by means other than working their way up through the ranks...and people who bother me when I'm doing something, for no better reason than they have nothing better to do.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 5, 2007)

krystalltuerme said:


> People who assume that just because you drive a truck means that you're free to help them move. NO GODDAMMIT I HAVE A LIFE!



THANK YOU JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!! I had an Exploder for like 15 years, and every single sunny weekend I had more friends than I could shake a stick at. I think some of my friends used to move just because they missed seeing me....but they never saw me because I was ALWAYS MOVING SOMEONE!!!!


----------



## Canonista (May 5, 2007)

People who use apostrophes to describe plural. _"No more than two kid's in the store at a time"._

People who drive slowly in the left lane.

Loud people.

"Snark"

People who preach anti-gun but know NOTHING about guns.

"Spray & pray" hunters.

Gas prices.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 5, 2007)

Canonista said:


> "Spray & pray" hunters.



What's that?


----------



## ripley (May 5, 2007)

Shooting a bunch of times in the hope that from the sheer quantity of bullets you'll hit the target.


----------



## Esme (May 5, 2007)

Irresponsible pet owners


----------



## tonynyc (May 5, 2007)

*Automated Phone Messaging Systems
*Rude People
*Movie Prices
*Heat and Humidity of Summer


----------



## FreeThinker (May 5, 2007)

ripley said:


> Shooting a bunch of times in the hope that from the sheer quantity of bullets you'll hit the target.



Ah. Thanks.


----------



## swordchick (May 5, 2007)

I hate people that hate me because of my appearance. Let me give you a good reason to hate me!

I hate being broke.

Like Chimpi, I hate Florida's heat and humidity.

I hate lies.

I hate Tom Cruise.

I hate being hateful!


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

I HATE butter cookie stomach ache.


----------



## Chimpi (May 5, 2007)

I'll second that.

Or rather, I hate abdominal pains, period. They're totally the worst, yo. It's like, someone opened up your stomach with a vise, too a capsul labelled "Pain", stuck it in, and left the vise inside. Ewy Ewy!


----------



## ripley (May 5, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Ah. Thanks.



You're welcome.


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

I was just reading another message board (I know. Cheating!) and I was reminded of just how much I hate the convention of adding "(sp?)" to a word. 

angina (sp?) 
rhododendron (sp?) 
teh (sp?) 

LOOK IT UP if you're not sure how to spell it. Or if that's too much of a pain, USE A DIFFERENT WORD. 

And guess what, admitting in advance that you're clueless doesn't make you endearingly human. It makes you lazee (sp?).


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 5, 2007)

Since I already posted in another thread that I hate everybody and everything - I have nothing to say here.:doh: 

(I'm rethinking that other post though)


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2007)

Hmmm..... What does li'l old me hate? Well, if you saw the thread I posted on Friday you'd know that I hate Dr. Fail. (Phil). I hate Maury Povitch as well. I mean, come on! How many parternity tests sows can he get away with doing before people wake up and say "Holy shit! He's worse than Springer." (Which is true on many levels) Nancy Grace (Good Lord don't get me started...) High school. The fact that I'm still stuck in Snowpeak ruins, that piece of shit Nintendo Wi-Fi conecctor that I blew 90 bucks on (If you count the game) Mainstream media. The fact that I get made fun of for listening to rock music and I'm black. Who's f****** Ipod is it? Mine? Ok, then I'll put whatever the f*** I want on it! People who think that First Person Shooters contribute to school shootings/overall violence. Ahem* Jack Thompson. If I come up with more stuff I'll add it.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 5, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I was just reading another message board (I know. Cheating!) and I was reminded of just how much I hate the convention of adding "(sp?)" to a word.
> 
> angina (sp?)
> rhododendron (sp?)
> ...



I'm a terrible speller, but Waxy does have a point. And with Google, spelling words properly has never been easier.....so keep the unemployable English majors/masters/Ph.D.s of the world happy.....at least use proper spelling. Because we all know that grammar is a lost cause......


----------



## Ample Pie (May 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> saddies.



now now, Soup, you're taking that out of context


----------



## chocolate desire (May 6, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> My initial reaction is to hate hate, but the fact is that there are little things that I find extremely annoying...so thanks for the cathartic thread, Waxy.
> 
> I've griped about these before, but I still get very annoyed by them (can you say "dead horse"? Yeah, I thought so ): your instead of you're, then instead of than, and vice versa, and other common mistakes that some people seem to do on purpose. The laziness of typing things like "u" instead of "you". It's only two more letters, and it DOESN'T make you look cool. Other language shortcuts that are so common these days, especially on the internet, that are insults to the language, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Butterbelly (May 6, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> I hate when I am out in public and a kid says"Wow she is FAT" or "Look mom at that fat lady" and the mom goes into a speech right then and there about how thats not polite and then everyone within hearing distance can stare. I once had my son that was 4 at the time make a comment about a man that had been badly burnt.I leaned down and said its not nice to stare or point at people. And later when we was in our car I told him it was wrong to say things such as he did beause the man could not help how he looked and saying things might make him feel bad.
> Kids will be kids but how the adult handle it makes all the diffrence.



Grrrr, I hate that too.

In fact, I was out tonight with some friends, and this little girl, about three years old, was sitting in the booth behind us, jumping up and down and screetching. I was about to just lose it because the parent's were doing anything about it. Then all of a sudden, she stands up in the booth, looks over at my best friend and I and smiles. I smile back at her, and she sits down. I hear her say to her mother: "Mommy, that pregnant lady smiled at me." I about spit out my drink when I heard her say that...I burst out laughing. Instead of letting the comment go...the mother replies "no honey, that lady isn't pregnant, she's just really fat." I was like WTF....are you kidding me...did ya have to tell your daughter that, because now she's going to go around saying "look at that fat lady, Mommy." It pissed me off, royally.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 6, 2007)

I HATE Mr. Murhpy...


----------



## Wild Zero (May 6, 2007)

Silky Johnston


----------



## QuasimodoQT (May 6, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOL I hate that too. But even more if a friend calls and I say Ive just sat down to eat and they just keep talking!! HOW rude is that!
> 
> I also hate when some phones me and I tell them Im chatting online and they just keep talking!! WHY do people think that phone beats internet, like scissors beats paper? -SNIP-



My hate of the day is another phone one. When you call someone and they pick up the phone and say "Hello?", do NOT say "Who's this?", even if you don't recognize the voice, you wad of reptile poo!!! You called ME! Who the hell are YOU, buttmunch!?! It's one of the few things that gets me instantly irate.



chocolate desire said:


> On my way to the airport yesterday I seen a beauty shop with the name *Curl Up and Dye*.
> now even you have to admit thats cute lol



This name is from the movie Earth Girls Are Easy. It's a total classic, I'd be tempted to pinch it too!


----------



## FreeThinker (May 6, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> On my way to the airport yesterday I seen a beauty shop with the name *Curl Up and Dye*.





QuasimodoQT said:


> This name is from the movie Earth Girls Are Easy. It's a total classic, I'd be tempted to pinch it too!



Earth Girls Are Easy was from 1988. That name also appeared in 1980's The Blues Brothers, as the salon where Carrie Fisher's character worked.

I wouldn't be surprised if it showed earlier than that, though.

No hate to Quasimodo for not having seen The Blues Brothers -- It's pretty obscure, and I doubt many here have heard of it...


----------



## QuasimodoQT (May 6, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Earth Girls Are Easy was from 1988. That name also appeared in 1980's The Blues Brothers, as the salon where Carrie Fisher's character worked.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if it showed earlier than that, though.
> 
> No hate to Quasimodo for not having seen The Blues Brothers -- It's pretty obscure, and I doubt many here have heard of it...



Thanks for not hating me in the hate thread!
Actually, I did see Blues Brothers, and I loved what I could see, but it was while I was babysitting in my preteens, so I missed parts of it, no doubt. I shall have to add it to my Netflix. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Red (May 6, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> Grrrr, I hate that too.
> 
> In fact, I was out tonight with some friends, and this little girl, about three years old, was sitting in the booth behind us, jumping up and down and screetching. I was about to just lose it because the parent's were doing anything about it. Then all of a sudden, she stands up in the booth, looks over at my best friend and I and smiles. I smile back at her, and she sits down. I hear her say to her mother: "Mommy, that pregnant lady smiled at me." I about spit out my drink when I heard her say that...I burst out laughing. Instead of letting the comment go...the mother replies "no honey, that lady isn't pregnant, she's just really fat." I was like WTF....are you kidding me...did ya have to tell your daughter that, because now she's going to go around saying "look at that fat lady, Mommy." It pissed me off, royally.





Oh that is so wrong! Wrong wrong wrong, euugh, things like that actually make me want to vomit it they make me so angry...I think I may have told this story before...

I was standing in Evans once, nearish the doorway looking at the belts and accessories minding my own business. I heard a loud childs voice shout (bear in mind the store was pretty quiet so it was obvious) 'oi...you, looking at the belts, fat lady faaaaaaaaaat lady.. *in a sing songy voice*, look at you, mum mum, look at the fat women' I tried to ignore it and carry on browsing, then I heard 'Yeah, you, with the green belt in your hand' I spun round at this point, half expecting the mum to look my way and possibly offer some words of apology, if she had done that I would of just laughed it off. Anyway she says loudly 'no no we dont want to go into that shop, that shop is for the fat people *laughing loudly and callously whilst looking me in the eyes* Do I look like I need to shop there??'

and off they walked....

I stood there for a while blinking furiously...then just dropped all my shopping and ran out after (yep I actually ran!) I saw the woman, tapped her on the shoulders (at this point we had quite an audience) she turned round and was still laughing, with the child at her side (8 or 9 years old). When it came to it though we just stood there glaring at each other, I seriously was about to lay the bitch out, but I just kept thinking about the child watching. So I ended looking her up and down in disbelief, watching the panic in her eyes build up, then just gave her the biggest look of pity I could muster, turned back and walked away. Man that was hard, I was so angry and upset, I spent the rest of the day walking about in a shaky daze, it took ages for the anger to disperse. 


Stupid, stupid parents :doh:


----------



## Ample Pie (May 6, 2007)

Kids are going to say stuff about whatever they notice. If it's mean spirited, I would hope the parents would address the meanness. If it's just honest curiosity, however, I hope the parents would treat the question like any other question and answer it honestly. 

I worked at Subway for a few years and one of my WORST customers was a mother. One night, her son--about 5 years old--was running around the store. He jumped up on the drink counter and was standing on it, then jumping on it. He cut his foot on his sandal and started crying. She did nothing about any of this. He started jumping on the drink counter again and I had visions of blood splattering into the soda machine, so I finally--and very kindly, I assure you--asked him to hop down. 

Mom got MAD. So mad she stormed out. So mad that she waited until I wasn't around, came back and put a nasty comment card about me in the comment box. She didn't know that the other people working there were my best friends and had seen her post it--when I came in, my friends told me about it, so I took her comment out of the box and read it. It said I was rude and a few other things. I put the comment back in the box, determined not to betray my own sense of what's right over a woman I thought to be, essentially, an idiot. 

The owner of the store sent her coupons for free sandwiches. To use the coupons, she had to come to our store--and as I was ever present, she had to deal with me. Because my sense of fairness is superior to my sense of revenge, I had no problem waiting on her. Especially given that she held Junior the entire time. When we got to the register, Junior looked at me and said, "Why are you so fat?" There was no hint of meanness in him, just honest curiosity. However, his mother bunged up and said, "Don't say things like that, it isn't nice." 

I didn't particularly like being made to feel that my fatness was a dirty word and not to be talked about--even though I sincerely understood her concern. So, I looked at the boy and I said, "It's okay if you ask me that, you're just being honest aren't you and I bet mommy always wants you to tell the truth, right?" And he said, "yeah." So I told him, "I'm fat because some people are fat, just like some are skinny, and some are short, and some are tall. People just come in different shapes and sizes." He said, "Oh" and that was that. No harm, no foul. 

Before she left, though, she came up to me and said, "You have to be one of the nicest people in the world, most people would have been angry with him for asking." I said, "Nah, I'm just honest." She smiled and left. She did *not* however write a nice comment card about me--such is life though. 

The point is, I don't want to be treated like my fat is unmentionable, scary, bad, a curse, whatever, just the same as I don't want to be singled out for it. I just want to be and existing in this world means sometimes encountering honest curiosity and the chance to tell the truth from a different angle. 

I guess.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 6, 2007)

I hate my reflection that is staring at me right now. Been depressed and so I've had my last... 4ish meals "on a mirror". Its, not that I hate what I did/am doing, its I hate how I look during my up/down. My eyes look drained, my face looks down, even my dreads look like they are out of it. So yea... I'm hatein on nothing but the person in the mirror right now.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 6, 2007)

1. People who are intolerant to other people
2. The Dutch

<rim shot!>

People who bring children under the age of 5 to the movies after 9 PM. Especially R movies. If you can't get a fucking sitter, then you can't come. There is no way that kid should see Sharon Stone's snatch, Pvt. Joker shooting R. Lee Emery, or Saw forcing someone to amputate their foot. And when li'l sweetie starts howling, there is no time for shushing. Get the fucking brat out of the theater PRONTO.

People who are too important to turn off their cell phones during dinner, movies, etc. Dude, I know that you work for Patton Boggs or the OMB or Representative Dog Molester. I also know that if you answer that phone and start talking, I will shove it up your ass, so I hope you at least have it set for "vibrate" for the first couple of rings so that you'll get some pleasure out of that. And you've been talking out of your ass for years.....now you'll get to talk into it.

I hate people who leave shopping carts in empty spaces. Don't be such a lazy fuck.

People who can't read....like when the sign says, "10 items or less," or "Cash only" and you've got a cart with a month's worth of groceries or whip out your credit card after you've been rung up. You should be tied to the pole for 10 lashes.

The zillion and 1 flavors of Diet Coke. Enough already. With apologies to a member of this community, I don't need Diet Coke with Mango. And if I did, I'd add the mango myself. 

Similarly, restaurants that add lemon slices to my water or Diet Coke. If I wanted fucking lemon, I'd ask for it. I'm sure that you think it's refreshing and inviting and adds presentation just like that worthless fucking parsley, but I DON'T WANT FUCKING LEMON IN MY DRINK. Unless it's iced tea.

While we're at restaurants, here are a few more:
- Waiters who don't write down my order. I don't have a personal relationship with you. I have no idea if you have a photographic memory or if you're a lazy d-bag who doesn't care about his job. Write down what I'm saying so that I have a prayer of getting what I ordered.
- Cooks who equate "medium rare" with a degree of doneness that rivals a hockey puck. If I wanted my meat to be the texture and consistancy of a charcoal briquette, I'd say "Kingsford." Go ahead and bring me a waiver, please.....I'll sign it.
- Waiters who play "Guess who had what for dinner." Dude, if you had written down my order, maybe you wouldn't A) bring me the goddamn shrimp pasta I'm allergic to that goes to table 15 and B) you'd remember that I ordered the medium rare burger not the buffalo chicken sandwich that my friend got that you just put in front of me.
-People who believe in splitting checks evenly. Listen, jackass, if you want to order the surf and turf and the $200 bottle of wine, go right ahead. I, however, work for a living and don't light my cigars with $100 or have expense accounts. I order what I can afford at nice restaurants rather than not go, and I resent you trying to make me subsidize your $300 meal when mine cost $40. Splitting that six ways = me getting fucked in the ass, so hell yes I'm going to bitch about it. I'm not the one picking Maine lobster and Kobe beef out of my teeth, asshole.

I think that's enough for now.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 6, 2007)

- One sided "friendships" - people who profess to care but magically disappear when you need them most and don't really act like they give a damn .. I guess it is convenient. 

- Not being able to let go.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 6, 2007)

Consistent cynicism, skepticism and negativity. 

When people make no attempt to be considerate of others, and even more so, when people flaunt their rudeness. Example: Four teenage girls in the movie theater with one cell phone between them. One places a call and then proceeds to talk loudly to the person on the other end, and the four pass the phone between them, laughing and talking to the other person. When I turn around to ask them to take it outside, they look at me and laugh and start talking about me to the person on the phone. I don't enjoy being a "tattler", preferring to attempt to handle things myself, but by this time I was missing the movie I had paid to see because of these immature, bubble-gum popping twits. They weren't laughing when the manager asked them to leave, and I felt much better when I got passes for a free movie. The moral, however, is...when you're in a public place, please remember that you're not the only person there, and putting limits on yourself for the sake of not infringing on other people is a very good thing.


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2007)

I HATE SNK-Boss Syndrome!!! Why is there such a thing in the gaming community?!


----------



## FreeThinker (May 6, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Similarly, restaurants that add lemon slices to my water or Diet Coke. If I wanted fucking lemon, I'd ask for it. I'm sure that you think it's refreshing and inviting and adds presentation just like that worthless fucking parsley, but I DON'T WANT FUCKING LEMON IN MY DRINK. Unless it's iced tea.



They do that so they can tell which one is the diet drink, as they often carry several drinks on their tray.

Sometimes, instead of a slice of lemon (I've seen lime, as well), you may notice a diet drink has two straws instead of one. Same reasoning for this.


I hate it when coffee shops double-cup my order.

Of _COURSE_ it's hot. I _ordered_ it hot. If it's not too hot to melt the glue holding the cup together, it's not too hot for me to hold! I don't need to generate double the garbage because you think my delicate little hand can't tolerate a hot beverage...I've got calluses on my calluses, for cryin' out loud! 

Besides, have you ever tried to drink out of a cup inside another cup? You might as well have put it in a dribble-glass!

You deserve a sound smack upside the head for this.



(Uh, not you, TCUBOB)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> - One sided "friendships" - people who profess to care but magically disappear when you need them most and don't really act like they give a damn .. I guess it is convenient.
> 
> - *Not being able to let go*.



Exactly, now that is one of those things I hate most about MYSELF 
I sometimes envy people that seem to not give a damn ......


----------



## TCUBOB (May 6, 2007)

Fair enough, but I'd rather they double straw or leave the paper on the tip. That lemon shit pisses me off. I'd rather have my goddamn scurvy.



FreeThinker said:


> They do that so they can tell which one is the diet drink, as they often carry several drinks on their tray.
> 
> Sometimes, instead of a slice of lemon (I've seen lime, as well), you may notice a diet drink has two straws instead of one. Same reasoning for this.


----------



## Placebo (May 6, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> But a boy's best friend is his mother!


speak for yourself pal......

unrelated... I HATE people that speed up in the right (or middle) lane when you try to pass them, and then once they block you out of whatever lane you are trying to get into, they slow back down like it's their job to control your driving style

and that's what "brake-checks" are for

P.S.: all small children and or annoying tweens need to stay the hell away from me, if you annoy the hell out of me long enough, you're bound to meet mister duct tape from the trunk of my car (no pun intended)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2007)

Placebo said:


> speak for yourself pal......
> 
> unrelated... I HATE people that speed up in the right (or middle) lane when you try to pass them, and then once they block you out of whatever lane you are trying to get into, they slow back down like it's their job to control your driving style
> 
> and that's what "brake-checks" are for




I hate those drivers too but also can't stand the ones that MUST MUST MUST pull out in front of you even though you were the last car in sight and then drive 20 miles an hour down a 45 mile per hour road IN FRONT OF YOU. Those people NEED to be slapped, IMO


----------



## Placebo (May 6, 2007)

those are the drivers that make me wish I had a rocket launcher strapped to the hood of my car.......


..... boom.


----------



## Tooz (May 6, 2007)

Last night, on the way out of Big Lots, there were three kids in an SUV that probably cost more than my life, rolling around, screaming, being brats, etc. Their parents must've been IN Big Lots, but whatever. As I walked by, they all started screaming things about me being fat or whatever. I wasn't particularly offended, but this all boils down to a) I hate SUVs with all of my being b) I hate children even more and c) Rich people should work on raising their spawn more.


----------



## Placebo (May 6, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Last night, on the way out of Big Lots, there were three kids in an SUV that probably cost more than my life, rolling around, screaming, being brats, etc. Their parents must've been IN Big Lots, but whatever. As I walked by, they all started screaming things about me being fat or whatever. I wasn't particularly offended, but this all boils down to a) I hate SUVs with all of my being b) I hate children even more and c) Rich people should work on raising their spawn more.


but you know the parents of the rich little trolls are probably exactly the same way.... as long as they can stay in denial of what their offspring does and keep throwing money at them, it's apparently not their problem.

I prefer termination, kids like that need to stop using up our precious oxygen.


----------



## Placebo (May 6, 2007)

I can't stand Jehovah's (spelling?) witnesses. 

I'm athiest, it's my deal, I don't look down on anyone who has faith unless they are complete fanatics and won't/refuse to listen to any kind of opposing argument(that includes fanatical athiests too). Now, I understand I don't have a sign on my door that says I DON"T BELIEVE IN GOD in flashing lights or anything, but seriously, if you're going to try and push your religious beliefs on me, could you NOT do it at 7 am on a Saturday morning? And when I dont answer the door, don't stand there for 20 minutes ringing the doorbell every 30 seconds thinking I am going to roll out of bed with a freaking smile on my face embracing your version of how I should live my life. :doh:  

and I'm done.


----------



## Blackjack (May 6, 2007)

I hate that nobody seems to pick up on a movie quote. Even though it's an incredibly famous line from an incredibly famous movie.

Uncultured barbarians.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 6, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I hate that nobody seems to pick up on a movie quote. Even though it's an incredibly famous line from an incredibly famous movie.
> 
> Uncultured barbarians.



On the flip side, I hate people who only seem to quote movies or television shows. Like in entire conversations I think some people can just quote Family Guy.

THEY ARE NOT FUNNY.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 6, 2007)

I hate those headaches I get where the pain seems to localize right behind my eyeballs... and closing my eyes in the dark doesn't really help.... And soon the pain spreads until one side of the back of my neck hurts too... but the rest of my head feels fine? It's just grrrful.  

I also hate how I can go from a ridiculously high score in a game of bowling, and after 3 games descend to a score half what I started with. I have no consistancy. Might be where the headache came from. LoL


----------



## Blackjack (May 6, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> On the flip side, I hate people who only seem to quote movies or television shows. Like in entire conversations I think some people can just quote Family Guy.
> 
> THEY ARE NOT FUNNY.


----------



## Brenda (May 6, 2007)

I hate Walmart. The stores themselves, the corporate greed behind them, how awful they treat their workers and what it does to small businesses and communities they are in. What I may hate more than Walmart are the people who recognize how evil they are yet shop there because they may save three cents or they are supposedly convenient.

Brenda


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2007)

i hate---The Tramp Stamp.

and i hate those low riding jeans skinny chicks wear, to show the world their very own tramp stamp.


----------



## Chimpi (May 10, 2007)

I absolutely hate it when I have not been online for a few days, and the posts on Dimensions rack up and I don't have the time to really respond or anything. Really sucks, yo.


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> But you look so genuine! That's what I really appreciate about you. I would hate being judged too!
> 
> I thought I would clarify that this differs from the random complaints thread because that's for things that could make you angry, but also could make you sad, or frustrated.
> 
> This is for pure seething hatred.



last year, i was furious. FURIOUS. Raging anger. Had to have a colleague take me outside of the office and walk me around to cool me down.

My target? Pastel colors and Breakfast Sandwiches.

I'm not kidding you. I was so angry I was screaming.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 10, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> i hate---The Tramp Stamp.
> 
> and i hate those low riding jeans skinny chicks wear, to show the world their very own tramp stamp.



It goes against the nature of the thread, but I <3 the tramp stamp. And I love any girl, fat or skinny, in low-rise jeans. I'm a big fan of women showin' some skin. The more, the merrier. And the tramp stamp at least makes it obvious who's in play and who's not.....


----------



## eightyseven (May 10, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> People, places, things or ideas which you hate.
> 
> I HATE Food network moron Sandra Lee. What is that style of locution? Why do you draw out words? Is it because you think they sound cute? They don't. You sound like a moron. Bllllack pepper. NO.
> 
> ...



You mean... you don't love themed tablescapes??? Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## eightyseven (May 10, 2007)

I hate...

When people clap at the end of movies in the theatres. The people who made the movie are not there and you look stupid.

People who can't get over their own political beliefs and have civil and respectful conversations. Have fun making friends.

Commercials for ED treatments that have an older couple sitting atop a hill at sunset in separate bathtubs. What the hell does that have to do with helping a guy get his mojo back?

24, House, Lost, Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, American Idol... all those damn shows that consume the lives and evenings of way too many people. Don't tell me you don't want to spend time with your friend because you had to sit in front of a box.

Ketchup packets... there's never enough in there, dammit.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> It goes against the nature of the thread, but I <3 the tramp stamp. And I love any girl, fat or skinny, in low-rise jeans. I'm a big fan of women showin' some skin. The more, the merrier. And the tramp stamp at least makes it obvious who's in play and who's not.....



[email protected] tramp stamp- but yeah, if you tell them it's a "tramp stamp" and tell them your assumption that they are "in play", I bet they would be offended


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2007)

Blackjack said:


>



I hate British humor


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 10, 2007)

I hate those commercials for like herpes or something with some woman running through a meadow in slow motion and it's like .. hmm.. this commercial makes me want to buy a meadow .. then out of nowhere it's like 

HERPES. IT DOESN'T HAVE TO DESTROY YOUR LIFE.

wtf.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> [email protected] tramp stamp- but yeah, if you tell them it's a "tramp stamp" and tell them your assumption that they are "in play", I bet they would be offended



I'm sure that they would be, but then again, I'm not the one who got a tatoo practically on my ass, then wore jeans designed to show a portion of said ass, including tatoo. So to my mind.....if the shoe fits.....game on!


----------



## Melian (May 10, 2007)

Avril Lavigne (I know that pop punk skank's uncle, who also can't stand her)
Sum 41 (We booed these douches off a stage in Oshawa, Ontario before their crappy song became popular in the US)

Avril + Sum 41 = UBER HATE

That being said, I also hate scientology and Julia Roberts. Seriously, she needs to shut her gaping mouth and stop making movies.


----------



## Waxwing (May 10, 2007)

Melian said:


> Avril Lavigne (I know that pop punk skank's uncle, who also can't stand her)
> Sum 41 (We booed these douches off a stage in Oshawa, Ontario before their crappy song became popular in the US)
> 
> Avril + Sum 41 = UBER HATE
> ...



Avril is just awful in every way. She also has the WORST fake smile I have ever seen.

I've never heard a Sum 41 song, thank ye gods.


----------



## Krissy12 (May 10, 2007)

I HATE piggy-back drivers. The ones who are about third in line to turn left when the light goes yellow. By the time they get there, the light has been red for a good two cars, making the people with the actual green wait. 

Also on the Hate list..American healthcare, bras, hidden fees, heat and humidity, my company's dress code.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 10, 2007)

I hate the moment your phone starts to ring just as you start drifting off into deep sleep... Then I hate hating the person on the other line, even if they blab on for perhaps 15 minutes saying nothing more than "yep" or "nope". oh wells I guess.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 10, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I HATE piggy-back drivers. The ones who are about third in line to turn left when the light goes yellow. By the time they get there, the light has been red for a good two cars, making the people with the actual green wait.
> 
> Also on the Hate list..American healthcare, bras, hidden fees, heat and humidity, my company's dress code.



On my hate list -> Krissy being forced to wear bra, clothes. :kiss2:


----------



## clynn (May 11, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> YES. The way she says "cocktail time!" with that kind of psychotic glee....
> *shudder*



We call her show Everday Drinker. That junk is funny!!


----------



## SuperMishe (May 13, 2007)

I HATE when I pull up behind someone at a red light and when it turns green, they turn their left blinker on and sit there. Grr! If I had known you were turning left you moron I would have left enough room to pull around to the right and pass you, ESPECIALLY if you are just going to sit ther and wait for some kindhearted soul on the other side to let you go, which is *never* gonna happen, so MOVE into the intsection a little!!!

I HATE when peole driving cars no bigger than a mini cooper pull out to the left before making a right hand turn. Umm.. it's not an 18 wheeler - just make the turn and get the hell out of my way!

I HATE when you're in line at the grocery store and some mother in front of you keep sending her kids back into the store for something she forgot. To quote a hilarious fat comedian John Pinette - "Get out of the line..."!

I HATE when people at work ask me questions and when they don't like my answer, they stand there and either ask again or say nothing, expecting the answer to change. The following is a real example of what happens DAILY:
Them: Do you have any openings for Wednesday 3-11?
Me: No, I'm full all week.
Them: What about 11-7?
Me: No, I'm full, I have nothing the rest of the week. :doh: 
Them: Not even Saturday?
(At this point, I am ready to stick them or myself in the eye with a pencil!)
Me: I do not have any open shifts for the rest of this week. I might have something on Sunday, but nothing for this week.
Them: (standing there saying nothing)
Me: (Staring back at them)
Them: (still standing)
Me: (Thinking if it would be justifiable and wondering just how uncomfortable those prison jumpsuits are for supersized women)
Them: (still standing, perhaps hoping that suddenly and without warning, several open shifts will become available)
Me: I have nothing...
Them: Not even Friday?
I am sure at this point you don't believe me - but this is TRUE! This happens to me on a daily basis!!! I'm not sure what happens at this point as I usually pass out from rage!!  Ok, that's part's not true! LOL!

I HATE talking to guys online that say they like SSBBW's and their main interests are listed as hiking, camping, rollerblading and long walks on the beach. Yeah - cuz I see SOOOO many ssbbw's doing those things..

Ok - enough for now since I'm a new poster, don't want you to be sick of me already!!


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> I HATE when people at work ask me questions and when they don't like my answer, they stand there and either ask again or say nothing, expecting the answer to change. The following is a real example of what happens DAILY:
> Them: Do you have any openings for Wednesday 3-11?
> Me: No, I'm full all week.
> Them: What about 11-7?
> ...



Ha!! That is enough to drive anyone crazy.


----------



## Chimpi (May 13, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> I HATE when you're in line at the grocery store and some mother in front of you keep sending her kids back into the store for something she forgot. To quote a hilarious fat comedian John Pinette - "Get out of the line..."!



Oh my goodness, this reminds me of something.

I hate it when I get into a grocery store checkout line, and I'm waiting for the person in front of me to finish, but the person doesn't even make an effort to grab their checkbook until _after_ the cashier tells them how much money they're spending. They stare at the amount, grab their purse out of the cart, grab their checkbook, start filling out the check, and just take forever. _Start filling it out before you're even at the store!_ Take a second out in your car to fill out the ones you know all ready! You know what store you're going to/are at. You know what day it is. How hard can that be!?

*Sigh*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 13, 2007)

Misha just reminded me of the jobs I worked at where you had to answer the phone with about three sentences such as

Boost Transportation Service
This is Caroline
How may I help you?


and after that, someone on the other end would say either "is this boost?" or "who is this?" :doh: 
This happened MANY TIMES A DAY


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

I hate that fuzz around here about fat people... They even think about an extra tax for sweets! :doh: How far will this go? 
 Do they have any idea what such news do for someone fighting an eating disorder?


----------



## SuperMishe (May 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Misha just reminded me of the jobs I worked at where you had to answer the phone with about three sentences such as
> Boost Transportation Service
> This is Caroline
> How may I help you?
> ...



LOL - Mine is just as good - 
(ringggg)
Me: "Staffing, Michelle"
Them: "Is this Michelle?"

LOLOL Grrrrrrr


----------



## boogiebomb (May 14, 2007)

i HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE WHO KNOW THEY CAN'T COOK INSIST ON HAVING YOU OVER FOR DINNER.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 14, 2007)

Pray for "Hamburger Helper." Though even that can be screwed up pretty easily.

Says the guy whose roommate filled their apt. with thick black smoke last night as the results of a "small grease fire".....while BOILING SPAGHETTI.

I decided to stay in my room and not view exactly how that happened. Some things I don't want to know.



boogiebomb said:


> i HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE WHO KNOW THEY CAN'T COOK INSIST ON HAVING YOU OVER FOR DINNER.


----------



## Tooz (May 14, 2007)

Almost forgot-- I hate SUVs. I'm pretty sure I said I hate SUVs before, but nine times out of ten the drivers are total assholes. Passing someone in the turning lane, passing ME on a fucking two-lane, no passing residential road, honking, tailing me as closely as possible to try to get me to speed up...I could probably go on for quite some time about this. I hate SUVs. I hate that they guzzle gas, I hate that they are so needlessly huge (come on people, just look at an Escalade). If you drive an SUV, odds are I might have a tiny bit of beef about it and I don't feel bad about it. I have NEVER met anyone who actually needs one-- there are MANY smaller cars that have a lot of room. Short of a couple extreme situations I can think of, if you're not driving out into the mountains to camp or whatever, you don't need one.

Ajhsdfjhd SUVs make me so mad.

*Exhale*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 14, 2007)

I despise how every time I am with friends, they can't put down their Sidekicks for more then 2 seconds to actually hang out. It's like what is the point of me being here if you're just going to chill with your lil' computer?

UGH FRUSTRATION!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 14, 2007)

Trying to find a doctor out of the phone book.  and one that speaks english so we don't end up communicating via hand signals and calling each other Jamokey.


----------



## Mathias (May 14, 2007)

I HATE snk-boss syndrome!  Ahem* (Tekken 5 final boss) I like a good challenge in a fighting game but come on people, I can only work my fingers so fast...:huh:


----------



## Mathias (May 14, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I despise how every time I am with friends, they can't put down their Sidekicks for more then 2 seconds to actually hang out. It's like what is the point of me being here if you're just going to chill with your lil' computer?
> 
> UGH FRUSTRATION!



My sister does that when she DRIVES. It scares the hell out of me so don't feel bad.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 14, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> LOL - Mine is just as good -
> (ringggg)
> Me: "Staffing, Michelle"
> Them: "Is this Michelle?"
> ...



I feel your pain. I hate having to do that, I wish I could just be able to shorten my spiel down like yours is. I'd rather answer my main line like my private line where on my private line all i have to say is

"What?"


----------



## alienlanes (May 14, 2007)

I dislike the fact that AFAIK there are no independent coffee shops in Westchester. It's Starbucks or nothing.

But what I _hate_ is that I'm starting to internalize the awful fake Starbucks language. I worry that some day I'll go into a little alterno-shop, ask for a "venti" something instead of a "large", and be laughed out the door :doh:...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2007)

^^I just flat out hate coffee


----------



## RedVelvet (May 14, 2007)

Dr. Phil can suck my cock.


Also....Pat Robertson needs to be ....disappeared.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2007)

hehe

Red said cock 


I ~love~ it when she talks dirty


----------



## Blackjack (May 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^I just flat out hate coffee





RedVelvet said:


> Dr. Phil can suck my cock.
> 
> 
> Also....Pat Robertson needs to be ....disappeared.



Agreed, agreed, and agreed.

Love the smell of coffee, but hate the taste.

Dr. Phil is an overrated windbag.

Pat Robertson needs to meet a chainsaw, genitals-first.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 14, 2007)

I hate reality TV.

Cept for Bravo shows.

No, wait, even them.




I hate everyone on the 405 who makes my commute 3 times what it should be....get the feck off my freeway. 

Why is it mine?..Cuz it is.



I hate celebrity interest and culture of all stripes. I hate tabloids and US weekly and anything and everything that keeps that drivel in print. I hate the people who BUY that crap. 


Anyone who closely follows the life of ANY celebrity is just taking up space and raising my rent.

Please die soon.

Thank you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2007)

Oh, I hate reality TV too

It's the most retarded thing ever- why watch it? Not only is it scripted, I can see that crap anywhere. But then again, most of the crap on TV isn't worth watching


----------



## RedVelvet (May 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> hehe
> 
> Red said cock
> 
> ...




Come here, little girl.... _I'm a friend of your mother's._


----------



## RedVelvet (May 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, I hate reality TV too
> 
> It's the most retarded thing ever- why watch it? Not only is it scripted, I can see that crap anywhere. But then again, most of the crap on TV isn't worth watching





ON the other hand..I hate it that The Sopranos is almost over.


Good TV is so rare.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 14, 2007)

Ewwww the 405 freeway, another example of government spending gone horribly wrong. Whatever bright eyed guy that said Lets build a double decker highway near some fault lines and get people who have never built highways to build it and we'll save millions. Well lets just say 30 some years later the freeway still isn't finished.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 14, 2007)

And I fucking hate DUSTY ROSE AND PALE BLUE together. 


And sweatshirts with animals on them.


And fucking cheap ass southwestern interior design. If you cant afford the real thing, and dont live in a southwestern style ranch to adobe home NM, AZ or TX.........please, for the love of fucking GOD.....try another style. 


And badly shaped eyebrows.


And goddamned ADVERTISING! Its fucking everywhere!...Its force fed down my throat! Its TV monitors at the checkout line and stickers on the floor...if they could make it into a sopository and shove it up my arse, they WOULD!

God ROT all Advertising Execs...........


----------



## RedVelvet (May 14, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Ewwww the 405 freeway, another example of government spending gone horribly wrong. Whatever bright eyed guy that said Lets build a double decker highway near some fault lines and get people who have never built highways to build it and we'll save millions. Well lets just say 30 some years later the freeway still isn't finished.





Darlin...that part of the freeway is so far removed from the real congestion in LA it doesnt even register...I'm talking about the part that runs through LA proper....no double decks there..(or anywhere , actually.....the 405 is a single level freeway?)


----------



## Esme (May 14, 2007)

I hate orange barrels, road construction, backed up traffic, testy drivers, and all things of the "making my commute suck" ilk.  



but I LURVE Red Velvet, puppies, and chocolate. (felt the need to balance the hate in The Hate thread  )


----------



## RedVelvet (May 14, 2007)

Esme said:


> but I LURVE Red Velvet, puppies, and chocolate. (felt the need to balance the hate in The Hate thread  )




Oh....you and your...your.... super niceness.

(smooch)


----------



## RedVelvet (May 14, 2007)

And I fucking HATE *HATE* HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE HUMMERS!

(the car, not the sex act)


(I like sex)







Ok...I'm done..for now.


----------



## gypsy (May 14, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> And badly shaped eyebrows.



I'm sorry, I'll cover my eyebrows with the masking tape of shame *wails*


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 14, 2007)

I HATE people who call the business and jam up the line with indecision.

*ME:* "Dewey, Cheatham and Howe, how may I help you?"
*THEM:* "Ummmm..... ummm.... let's see.... *papers rustling* Ummmm... Dickey McPeters, NO! Ummmm.... Randy Johnson!
*ME:* I'm sorry, there's no Randy Johnson in our directory.
*THEM:* Oh, well then lemme speak to your IT manager and who would that be please? 

WTF!!! Turns out the caller is a fucking SALESMAN!! A shit stinkin' salesman tangling up our phone lines. grrrrr...  

*ME:* Please hold..... *infinite silence*

Caller eventually hangs up. What an ass!


----------



## Blackjack (May 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Dewey, Cheatham and Howe



If you don't try 'em for the carp, try 'em for the halibut!


----------



## Placebo (May 14, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> I dislike the fact that AFAIK there are no independent coffee shops in Westchester. It's Starbucks or nothing.
> 
> But what I _hate_ is that I'm starting to internalize the awful fake Starbucks language. I worry that some day I'll go into a little alterno-shop, ask for a "venti" something instead of a "large", and be laughed out the door :doh:...


Slave to the Grind in Bronxville, near the train station opposite side of the movie theatre 
...little green awning, it's a little hard to spot if you dont know the area but they have pretty good coffee and an old school atmosphere

as long as you can put up with the rich, snobbish, bronxville offspring =P

PS: if you DO mention venti or any of that other starfucks lingo, they wont just laugh you out, they'll THROW you out. heh

did I mention I hate starfucks?


----------



## alienlanes (May 14, 2007)

Placebo said:


> Slave to the Grind in Bronxville, near the train station opposite side of the movie theatre
> ...little green awning, it's a little hard to spot if you dont know the area but they have pretty good coffee and an old school atmosphere
> 
> as long as you can put up with the rich, snobbish, bronxville offspring =P
> ...



Slave to the Grind's a good place, but Bronxville's too far south for me to drive there just for the atmosphere. Further north, I go to Jean-Jacques in Pleasantville sometimes, but that's not really a coffee shop, more of a cafe that also serves coffee.

I've been looking most of my life, but I've never found a good hole-in-the-wall independent coffee shop in the Harrison-Port Chester-White Plains area . You'd think there would be one in Purchase at least, for all the SUNY art students. (Although don't even get me started on how SUNY-Purchase doesn't give anything back to the community... it's something that really pisses me off.)

There's one cool traditional Italian cappucino shop in Port Chester whose name I'm blanking on right now.


----------



## wistful (May 15, 2007)

I've been enjoying this thread way too much not to participate. Here is what I dislike in the extreme right at this very moment..or at least what I could manage to come up with.I'm sure if I was given enough time I could produce a much bigger list.I just read this thread today and since I'm currently in the midst of battling a case of mega P.M.S venting might do me some good.My apologies to the poster who mentioned how much she hates when people talk about their periods in public.  

I hate-

*Heat and Humidity together

*I also hate when it hits 20 below(I had the misfortune of experiencing that for the first time this winter)

*Potato salad which contains undercooked potatoes.

*People who don't say thankyou when you hold the door for them.

*when fat female strangers try to get you to commiserate about being fat with them.I'm certainly not going to do this with a stranger.

*My fellow liberals and radicals who are open minded about just about everything but when you mention that *gasp* it might be ok to be fat they look at you as if you have five heads.

*People who refuse to admit that bisexuality is very much real.

*Misogynistic women

*People who always put their romantic relationships before friends.

*People who always put their friends before their romantic relationships.

*Guys who go on and on about what nice guys they are.Usually they aren't.There are women who do this also.

*People who can't live in the moment and are always multi tasking while talking to you so you can never manage to have a decent ,fulfilling conversation.

*People who claim that their behavior on the internet isn't a reflection of who they really are."I only play an insensitive,hate filled, cretin on-line in "real life" I'm the sweetest,most considerate person you will ever meet." Umm the internet is real life and while you might be a bit different in person,your behavior here is a reflection of who you really are.

*when you dig down into the package to eat that last cookie,chip,etc. only to discover you already ate it.

I could keep going here but I think that's quite enough for now.Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## SoCoCare (May 15, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I hate you, Sandra Lee.




Ummm, so ya know how her show is called "Semi-Homemade With Sandra Lee" or something comparable? Yeah my sister and I call her the Semi-Ho. I'm totally with ya waxwing.


----------



## SoCoCare (May 15, 2007)

i HATE wet socks.


----------



## alienlanes (May 15, 2007)

wistful said:


> *Guys who go on and on about what nice guys they are.Usually they aren't.There are women who do this also.



This gets on my nerves too. Sometimes I want to tell my ostensible brothers in niceness what my sixth grade creative writing teacher told me: "show, don't tell!"



> *when you dig down into the package to eat that last cookie,chip,etc. only to discover you already ate it.



Yeah, I hate that .


----------



## RedVelvet (May 15, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ANIME. I HATE ANIME.
> 
> I really wish I could elaborate on it, but when I've had a shitty day and all I wanna do is come home and watch me some Cartoon Network and it's like .. some 5hr block of anime instead, it's like being bludgeoned with a suck hammer or somethin.
> 
> I usually just tolerate everything else.




I so understand. I HATE anime! Its sucks! Yeah yeah..Ghost in the Shell, fine fine....whateverthefuck.

Gimmie the Iron Giant or the Tick or Tex Avery....Gimmie the Venture Bros......but take your crappy ass, spazzy, creepy juvenile anime and pound it!


----------



## RedVelvet (May 15, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I hate people who can't take the time to type coherently. I don't care if you don't cap or punctuate, but for the love of GOD, PLEASE make sentences! I do NOT want to see copious, easily-avoidable typos and a wall of text all connected by varying lengths of "..........."





Oh oh........That's me.

....At least sometimes. Like now. Sorry Tooz!


I have an ellipses problem. I can quit any time I want, I just choose not to ....um..right now.

I hate lack of punctuation, especially GIANT PARAGRAPHS that are in desparate need of commas and periods.

I fucking HATE chat shorthand. Way to come off like a moron.

b4 u h8 me, i want 2 say i will nvr b sorry 4 it. Just making it clear.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 15, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I fucking HATE chat shorthand. Way to come off like a moron.
> 
> b4 u h8 me, i want 2 say i will nvr b sorry 4 it. Just making it clear.



Agreed! It's very strange to me considering it actually takes me longer to type like that then it does when I type like one should.

I've got to stare at the keyboard for a few minutes to make sure I am actually conveying the right amount of stupid.  

AlTeRNAtInG CaPs N LoWeRcASe iS EvEn WoRse!

Oh and I also can't stand when women randomly message me and start calling me sweetie and honey within the first couple minutes, as if that isn't awkward. I've begun to just start saying "oh, no, thank you, just the water is fine". Damn waitress-esque women.


----------



## Tooz (May 15, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Oh oh........That's me.
> 
> ....At least sometimes. Like now. Sorry Tooz!
> 
> ...



Well, you make sense usually. I'm talking about the people who don't.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 15, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Well, you make sense usually. I'm talking about the people who don't.





.......................usually?


I hate you now.


----------



## MissToodles (May 15, 2007)

patrons of public transportation--especially those who get all huffy if my hip accidentally touches 1 square inch of their body. ohmygod, the fat is spreading!

public cellular conversations and the inane chatter it produces. The whole world isn't your stage, so please keep your husband/wife/girlfriend/boyfriend/mistress troubles in private. I do not clap for your performance nor do I want an encore.

people who respond to conversations/questions by saying "uh-huh" (been guilty of it as well )

the college in my neighborhood. Many of the students are so obnoxious! I wasn't so bad at 18, but these kids, ugh. sorry placebo, 

the roast beef lipstick look-dark, dark lipliner with pale lipstick. 

scrunchies

fat free cheese/dairy products--it really does make me weep! Go eat plastic/drink water or at least consume 1%. It won't kill you.

high humidity/dewpoints-I sweat easily

lack of good food shopping within my immediate vicinity-I have to travel to Westchester or into Manhattan to go great stores.

People who never really stepped foot into poorer neighborhoods/ghettos and try to appropriate gang/urban culture, often in "ironic" ways (i.e. flashing gang signs, slang etc)

gentrification and the exile of the poor to god knows where.

mayor bloomberg and his meager handouts/concessions to poorer/middle class folk.

Constant cynicisim in an attempt to be cool. It's not a virtue, especially when it's an act.

dumbing down of pedagogy in order to produce better statistical results. Lack of creativity/fun in the classroom. Students who do not read assignments and show off their sparknotes/whatever internet cribs they printed.

I have more but enough is enough, at least for now.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 15, 2007)

I hate people who are financially irresponsible. Like this douche. Here's more of his story. 

Even worse are the ones who are irresponsible, and expect others to clean up their mess. There are actual websites made up specifically so people can beg for money. Beg for other people to pay their bills FOR them. Able-bodied people who just don't want to work. What the fuck? Why the hell does everyone else owe you a living? "Save Karyn" collected $13,000 in cash to_ pay her credit card bills_, wrote a book and has a movie in the works (that entrepreneurship is almost admirable). That asshat Screech wanted people to pay for his house that was about to foreclose - he made thousands off of people. What the hell is wrong with people that they give money to irresponsible jackoffs like them? 

I have no problem with charities, and people who are genuinely in need. I freely give money to those who need it... but I have no sympathy (and in fact, I harbor condiserable disdain) for people who shout out "pay my bills!", "take me on a trip!", or "buy me something!" simply because they _want _something they cannot afford. Fuck you - pay your own way and stop expecting everyone else to take care of you. Why the hell should you get something you don't deserve when good, decent people work hard for their money and get their just rewards? I'm not talking about an online wishlist here or there - that's fine - but I know of several people who get a LOT of stuff by begging, teasing, flirting and whining, and I think it's disgusting. When I didn't have money - I either didn't buy stuff, or I went into debt and then paid it off - so why the hell can't YOU do that? 

Some people will say "well, it works for them - they get what they want", and that's fine I guess. I just think that practice is pathetic. Hard work should be rewarded, not manipulative, childish irresponsibility.


----------



## Brenda (May 15, 2007)

""I have no problem with charities, and people who are genuinely in need. I freely give money to those who need it... but I have no sympathy (and in fact, I harbor condiserable disdain) for people who shout out "pay my bills!", "take me on a trip!", or "buy me something!" simply because they want something they cannot afford. Fuck you - pay your own way and stop expecting everyone else to take care of you. Why the hell should you get something you don't deserve when good, decent people work hard for their money and get their just rewards? I'm not talking about an online wishlist here or there - that's fine - but I know of several people who get a LOT of stuff by begging, teasing, flirting and whining, and I think it's disgusting. When I didn't have money - I either didn't buy stuff, or I went into debt and then paid it off - so why the hell can't YOU do that?"
"


I hear you loud and clear. Such a lack of class is exhibited by on-line beggars and they are all over the net. 

They never seem to consider that perhaps by avoiding the mall, cutting off cable and internet they would have money for food and rent. No they deserve these things and we should pay for it.


Brenda


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

wistful said:


> I just read this thread today and since *I'm currently in the midst of battling a case of mega P.M.S venting might do me some good.My apologies to the poster who mentioned how much she hates when people talk about their periods in public.
> *
> 
> And I liked your post
> ...



LOL 
it's not so bad in text- where I don't "overhear" it in a crowd 


I hate these things too

and what you said about online assholes is spot on- they DO make excuses for it. Hell, if it's "okay" to be an online asshole, why do they try to defend it?

What you said about multi-tasking people is true BUT on the other hand, I HATE it when I'm obviously EXTREMELY busy doing several things at once and someone HAS to come up and ask me a STUPID question that REALLY could have waited


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Agreed! It's very strange to me considering it actually takes me longer to type like that then it does when I type like one should.
> 
> I've got to stare at the keyboard for a few minutes to make sure I am actually conveying the right amount of stupid.
> 
> ...



wHat dO u MeAn, honey? 
post piXorS plz kthx 

U nO u luV mE


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 15, 2007)

Wow. Point by point, I'm going to steal Wistful's list. 

We can hate things together. We'd be good at it!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 15, 2007)

I hate that there are no Sonic restaurants here. YET THEY ADVERTISE ON LOCAL STATIONS! What the fuck, people? You don't have a restaurant within *150 MILES* of here, yet you spend money to advertise to me. 

fuck you. 

that's for having good food that I can't get to, and forcing me to want it. 

dicks.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 15, 2007)

Dammit, it won't let me rep you, Sam, but yeah. I HATE THAT SHIT TOO! 

They've been doing that with Jack In The Box as well and .. and .. I WANT SOME CURLY FRIES! 

That is some cruelness right there.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 15, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I hate that there are no Sonic restaurants here. YET THEY ADVERTISE ON LOCAL STATIONS! What the fuck, people? You don't have a restaurant within *150 MILES* of here, yet you spend money to advertise to me.
> 
> fuck you.
> 
> ...




Hey!..They fucking do that HERE!.....I keep seeing stuff that looks appealing..but I have never seen the damn place anywhere here!...The closest is 50 miles away...but most are over 80.

Sonic is from hell, obviously....gimmie my convenience now, you poopyheads.


----------



## Mathias (May 15, 2007)

It is my ambition to make enough money to have a Sonic buit in my backyard. Then I'd build a 50 foot fence so nobody could get to it but me. > iT'S ALLL MINE! MINE! MINE! Evil laugh*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

The only things I REALLY like at sonic are the peanut butter milkshakes- and the Frito pies


----------



## Mathias (May 15, 2007)

Awww, that makes me want it al lthe more....


----------



## MissToodles (May 15, 2007)

wistful said:


> I cut the list.



Liz, you forgot the last "h" for hateful. Unless heat and humidity lead to the hatefulness. 

and I'm one of those cretins, lol


----------



## MissToodles (May 15, 2007)

wow, I have a few more. 

varicose veins, just because they hurt.

to continue on the irony theme--anything Urban Outfitters or so called hipsters place on their bodies/comes out of their mouths. 


lack of public restrooms. why do you think I keep all my old college id's for various schools!

bookstores that make you purchase things before you can read it in store/take it to the cafe. yeah, I know the library exists for this very purpose.

bookstores with great prices but narrow aisles so us fatties need to squeeze by other people (the strand!)

know it alls

that is all.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 15, 2007)

I hate this effing stayfree maxi pad commercial.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 15, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I hate this effing stayfree maxi pad commercial.



If it worked for water retention I'd be their best customer.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

Gawd, I hate maxi-pads commericials too- and how they have to do into so many details- and WHY DO THE GIRLS ALWAYS HAVE TO SHOW THEIR LEGS SPREAD FOR PETE'S SAKES??????

Have some CLASS people!!! sheesh......

Those damn things were the height of embarrassment for me in a room full of guys when I was a teen. Only thing worse would have been a condom commercial :blush:


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The only things I REALLY like at sonic are the peanut butter milkshakes- and the Frito pies



YOU'RE NOT HELPING!!! *fist in air*


----------



## Chimpi (May 15, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I hate that they are so needlessly huge (come on people, just look at an Escalade).



I definately do not need one, but man I love those Escalades. Love 'em to pieces. Not nearly as much, however, as fat chicks. :wubu: 



wistful said:


> *People who always put their romantic relationships before friends.
> 
> *People who always put their friends before their romantic relationships.



These are refreshing. I understand how you feel on your hatred of these. 




MissToodles said:


> patrons of public transportation--especially those who get all huffy if my hip accidentally touches 1 square inch of their body. ohmygod, the fat is spreading!



O.M.G! OMGOMGOMG! Post pix pleez tanks!


As for hating, I hate power outs while I'm in the bathroom...


----------



## Pink (May 15, 2007)

People who answer their cell phones and carry on a conversation with someone else while they are visiting with me. Why did you come over?

Glen Beck- that man would argue with a stump!

that's all for today....


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2007)

Pink said:


> Glen Beck- that man would argue with a stump!



I used to be really good friends with his daughter, actually. We were in some class together when I was a kid.


----------



## Mathias (May 16, 2007)

I don't have much to hate right now, I found a small toy dinosaur yesterday and I've had good luck ever since.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 16, 2007)

I totally agree. I live in DC, and the closest f'ing Sonic is at least 1 hour away. WHY MUST YOU TAUNT ME WITH YOUR FOOT LONG CHILI CHEESE DOG AND TATER TOT COMBO GOODNESS WHEN I HAVE TO DRIVE ALL THE WAY TO FREDERICKSBURG, VA -- 52.55 MILES AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

          

you may have noticed my frustration on this issue.



SamanthaNY said:


> I hate that there are no Sonic restaurants here. YET THEY ADVERTISE ON LOCAL STATIONS! What the fuck, people? You don't have a restaurant within *150 MILES* of here, yet you spend money to advertise to me.
> 
> fuck you.
> 
> ...


----------



## supersoup (May 16, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I totally agree. I live in DC, and the closest f'ing Sonic is at least 1 hour away. WHY MUST YOU TAUNT ME WITH YOUR FOOT LONG CHILI CHEESE DOG AND TATER TOT COMBO GOODNESS WHEN I HAVE TO DRIVE ALL THE WAY TO FREDERICKSBURG, VA -- 52.55 MILES AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you may have noticed my frustration on this issue.



my best friend and i drove 4 hours just to go to a sonic, it was the closest one. we are some dedicated fatties.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 16, 2007)

the month of may


----------



## Butterbelly (May 16, 2007)

OMG...I hate moving...HATE IT.

I moved more in the past year than I have in my entire life. Now, this time, I'm moving out of state...is it possible to still have so much crap that you don't know what to do with it?


----------



## TCUBOB (May 16, 2007)

My roommate and I pilgrimage once a month. And stuff the suggestion box with "OPEN STORE CLOSER TO DC YOU MORONS." 

Hasn't worked yet, but confidence remains high.



supersoup said:


> my best friend and i drove 4 hours just to go to a sonic, it was the closest one. we are some dedicated fatties.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 16, 2007)

Customers at Starbucks with long, complicated orders who just love to complain about shit. "I want a tall half caff extra dry cappucino with caramel and hazelnut syrup with nonfat milk and whipped cream, and make it upside down and add an extra shot." These people are then surprised the barista manages to miss a detail. "I WANTED THE CARAMEL SYRUP, NOT THE CARAMEL SAUCE!" BITCH, I have *ONE* lunch break. If I wanted to hear people yelling, I would have stayed at the office to have lunch, OR gone to Denny's. I come here for a few reasons: Ambiance and caffeine. Oh, and if you're going to be a total snot, leave a tip. Yes, I watch you pass by and not put anything in the jar, or dump all those pennies from your purse into the jar and make some cute comment about it. YES, it's so hilarious you dumped twenty cents worth of pennies into the tip jar of someone who is trying to support themselves on a very meager wage.

Also: Headaches.


----------



## Tooz (May 16, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I hate that there are no Sonic restaurants here. YET THEY ADVERTISE ON LOCAL STATIONS! What the fuck, people? You don't have a restaurant within *150 MILES* of here, yet you spend money to advertise to me.
> 
> fuck you.
> 
> ...



It really makes me angry as well. The closest one to Buffalo is like 300 miles away or something.

EDIT: They should use the advertising money and open a freaking shop in Buffalo.


----------



## Tooz (May 16, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my best friend and i drove 4 hours just to go to a sonic, it was the closest one. we are some dedicated fatties.



Was it the one in Athens?


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 16, 2007)

Tooz said:


> It really makes me angry as well. The closest one to Buffalo is like 300 miles away or something.
> 
> EDIT: They should use the advertising money and open a freaking shop in Buffalo.



Their locator-thingy on the website sucks balls... I can't even figure out where the nearest one is! Just gimme a fucking list by state! 

Rat bastards. A pox upon your house.


----------



## supersoup (May 16, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Was it the one in Athens?



i think so, but i could be wrong...there were two i believe in uber south ohio, and we went to one.


----------



## Mathias (May 16, 2007)

From Wikipedia:



Because it is a drive-in, Sonic's sales tend be more seasonal with the plurality of sales coming during the summer. This also explains why it has not yet moved up to more northern U.S. states; however, in spring of 2006, Sonic opened its first locations in Pennsylvania, Delaware, Oregon, and Washington (Lancaster, Bridgeville, Central Point, and Spokane, respectively), with plans to expand into the Columbus, Ohio[1] and Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania markets as well beginning in 2007. Approximately 25 stores are expected in Columbus in the next 3 years, and thirty in Pittsburgh over a longer period. The first Sonic in Pittsburgh is slated for the Village at Pittsburgh mills.[1] Expanding further north, in the fall of 2006, Sonic opened a location in Sioux Falls, South Dakota. A new location in Morgantown, PA opened just off I-76 in a Walmart Supercenter Plaza. The first Sonic in New Jersey is slated to be opened in Waretown. It will be located in a new Town Center under construction off Exit 69 of the Parkway. [4] Sonic advertises nationally.

While Sonic drive-ins once played general oldies music, as a reference to the niche's popularity in the fifties and sixties, they now play a station called "Sonic Radio" over XFM (similar to "Starbucks Radio") which plays an assortment of oldies and contemporary music, some rock and alternative and even Spanish and dance hits.

Not all of Sonic's restaurants are drive-ins. There are several Sonic restaurants in shopping mall food courts, such as Winston-Salem, North Carolina's Hanes Mall. Several similar Sonic restaurants are incorporated into Wal-Mart Supercenters; there are two of these in Kissimmee, Florida, and one in Farmington, New Mexico. There are even regular restaurants with indoor dining rooms, such as one near Sonic's corporate headquarters in downtown Oklahoma City, the one near Northcross Mall in Austin, Texas, the Arrowhead location in Glendale, Arizona, which has both a dining room and a drive-through, and one in Ozona, Texas that has a dining room, drive-through and a children's play area similar to other fast food chains. The University of New Mexico's Student Union Building is the only student union in the country to feature a Sonic Restaurant. A sit-down Sonic restaurant with no drive-in service has recently opened in the Welcome Center of the University of Houston.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 16, 2007)

I had no idea my Sonic frustrations were shared by so many......I have the same problem with Jack-in-the-Box, but tolerate their commercials because they're hilarious. The Sonic ones are just dumb.


----------



## gypsy (May 16, 2007)

I HATE that I can't bitch with everyone about Sonic. Never tried 'em. Is there one near Boston? lol


----------



## Tooz (May 16, 2007)

gypsy said:


> Is there one near Boston? lol



................lol


----------



## gypsy (May 17, 2007)

Tooz said:


> ................lol



lol...well c'mon... I'm gonna BE there in a week and a half!!!


----------



## Tooz (May 20, 2007)

Oh, yeah, I also hate chronic thread starters.


----------



## Mathias (May 20, 2007)

I may be falling in that category.:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 20, 2007)

I love the hate thread being back  


I hate hating on myself

I hate remembering past people I loved and feeling hurt- I wish I could only remember the good feelings without sinking into the melancholy. 

I hate that my father and sister have passed away- I was thinking about them earlier today.


----------



## Tooz (May 20, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> I may be falling in that category.:doh:



You aren't.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 21, 2007)

aggressive and dangerous drivers


----------



## TCUBOB (May 21, 2007)

I not only hate hating on myself, but I also hate the cure because I hate relying on forces or things outside myself to make me feel better about myself. It's complicated.

I hate pills.

I hate that I'm enabling unsafe behavior in my friend.

I hate that I'm not strong enough to stop myself from doing the wrong thing sometimes.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love the hate thread being back
> 
> 
> I hate hating on myself
> ...


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

I HATE THE OVERUSE OF CAPITALIZATION.

i haet mispeled wurdz.

I hate seeing hatred being spread. We must spread around love!

I hate repetitive, redundant commercials/infomercials on television.

I hate not being able to think of anything well thought out to share with this thread at this point in time.


----------



## Mishty (May 21, 2007)

I hate paper cuts.


----------



## Zandoz (May 21, 2007)

I hate having so little energy that it's a struggle to hold my head up.


----------



## QuantumXL (May 21, 2007)

I hate being talked about and i hear about it.

I hate discriminators.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 21, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> I hate being talked about and i hear about it.
> .



I think that's about the worst thing ever.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 21, 2007)

I hate stupid trust fund kids who land important jobs and expect underlings to catch their foibles when they make mistakes. Yeah, my violin is THIS (*) big, junior. There's no one here to toss saw dust over your stanky poop. Clean your own ass.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 21, 2007)

I hate the fact that Sonic is so popular and yet A&W's chain of drive through restaurants with the Carhops fell into obscurity. It's just not fair.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 21, 2007)

MoveOn.org is a vast evil conspiracy for their support of global warming legislation; 
Compromises on immigration bills suck, as do people who hate immigrants, illegal immigrants, and basically anything that isn't whatever they are;

And I'm sure something else is bothering me today but I don't have TIME TO FUCKING BITCH AND MOAN ABOUT IT BECAUSE OUR FUCKING STAFF ASSISTANT IS TOO FUCKING HIGH AND MIGHTY TO ANSWER THE GODDAMN PHONE WHEN IT IS RINGING OFF THE GODDAMN HOOK.   

That's the haterade I'm chug-a-lugging right now.....


----------



## Allie Cat (May 21, 2007)

I hate:

George Bush ("hehe, you said 'dick'")
Dick Cheney ("hehe, you said 'bush'")
Pat Robertson
Jerry Fal... eh, I guess he's off the list now.
Rush Limbaugh
Fred Phelps
..anyone else I missed there.
The guy in high school who made my life hell because of the above people
Backstabbing evil fucktards
Microsoft Windows
Rich bastards
People who hate furries
People who hate fat people
Radical conservatives
People who hate cats
People who hate anime
Guys who think it's OK to cheat on their girlfriends, treat them like shit, etc.
"Diva" drag queens... hell, "Divas" in general.
Beef
People who think that non-human animals are inherently inferior to humans
People who justify being retarded with religion
People who are snobby about ANYTHING
Rap
Twangy country
Toby Keith
When companies spend millions and millions of dollars and man-hours developing a piece of software and it STILL... DOESN'T... WORK! AARRRRGH!
Doublespeak
Politicians
Massive corporations
Bigots (I think this might be covered under previous hates but just to make sure)

Edit 1:
The Spanish Inquisition
Saint Augustine
The Apostle Paul... much of the psychoses of Christianity can be laid at his feet, specifically the institutions of church-approved slavery, misogyny, and homophobia.

Edit 2:
How could I forget Bill O'Reilly, or however his last name is spelled..?
Or Sean Hannity?
Let's just add in Fox 'News' all together.

Mmkay, I think that's it... FOR NOW. 

=Divals


----------



## Esme (May 21, 2007)

I hate the Geico caveman.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2007)

Esme said:


> I hate the Geico caveman.




Me too........

I feel like slapping him......


----------



## Mathias (May 21, 2007)

why can't the gekko get his own series and not that braindead caveman?!


----------



## Esme (May 21, 2007)

I pretty much think the caveman should be beaten with the gecko.


Now *that's* comedy!


----------



## RedVelvet (May 21, 2007)

Divals so totally hates me.


----------



## Esme (May 21, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Divals so totally hates me.



You're Toby Keith?


----------



## TCUBOB (May 21, 2007)

I hate that some brain dead network is going to put on a sitcom that will be worse than "Baby Bob" which I believe was the last spokesweasel-turned-sitcom. Worse than anything NBC put between "Friends" and "Seinfeld" as well. God, that time slot was a DISASTER.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 21, 2007)

Esme said:


> You're Toby Keith?




No, I'm Pat Robertson.


----------



## Esme (May 21, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> No, I'm Pat Robertson.



THE HORROR!!! *averts eyes*


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 21, 2007)

Divals said:


> I hate:
> 
> Edit 1:
> The Spanish Inquisition



Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!!


----------



## TCUBOB (May 22, 2007)

Their weapons are surprise, surprise and fear, fear and surprise....


----------



## Filly (Sep 20, 2008)

This thread is great!!! I tend not to get really annoyed by things ...well, I do... but i forget about them too quickly. So I cant think of anything to say :doh: And anyway, I have been such a grumpy cow lately that I hate everything in equal measures.

But I did read this a few days ago and it made me laugh so much. I can definitely relate to come of the lines!! http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/lax/17433305.html


----------

